# Stolen Equipment in Edmonton



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

That sucks dude.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

If you could ever just get a pin on a dirty thief like that, and let him have it between the shoulder blades with a rubber blunt as he is running away!!
That sucks like a black hole, sorry to hear it. If I see any new riptide Elites around here, I'm sure it will stick out like a sore thumb...


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Do you have any pics you can post of the bows so everyone can keep an open eye, they are bound to show up at some point at some shoot.

Also keep an eye open at pawn shops.

Hope you get your stuff back.


----------



## kfries (Aug 13, 2006)

Sorry i don't have any pictures, but like twisted canuck said it will stick out like a sore thumb. even the trykon has 4 alphashox on it which is pretty hard to miss. thanks for keeping an eye out for me


----------

